# seeking wisdom~



## souldoubt (Dec 19, 2006)

Im VERY new to golf...just started taking lessons a month or 2 ago but have noticed that basically no matter which iron i hit they all go about the same distance (im not even going to get into direction...just focus on distance) the issue i need wisdom on is...are there any excercises i can do to create more speed on my swing? i recently lost a lot of weight and subsequently lost a lot of muscle mass as well...i figure since i am going to start lifting weights might as well try to apply some training to things that might help my golf game! thanks in advance!


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

Slow your swing down until you can hit the ball solidly most of the time. Then speed it back up again. And remember to swing FASTER, not HARDER.

And welcome to golf! :thumbsup:​


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

I dont want you to mis-understand what I'm going to say next, but what your saying sounds so much like what my wife used to say "I hit the exact same distance with every club". So one day I started watching what she was doing, and sure enough it didn't matter what club she used it went about the same distance. But in watching her, what I picked up was she was "afraid to swing", and I think that came from her earlier experiences with hitting the ground at the driving range. Hurt her wrists so, she concentrated entirely on hitting the ball, not hard, just hitting it. So I decided to inspire her, I laugh at every shot she took, chucked dirt and just shook my head, WELL,,, that pissed her off and she started taking some mean cuts at the ball,(probably represented me), but low and behold different clubs were going different distances and her driver became a deadly weapon.... I never did tell her that I did it on purpose. I guess what I'm saying is you got to go and get it, when you start picking the ball clean, tear the cover off it... you'll surprise yourself and the game will change....


----------



## souldoubt (Dec 19, 2006)

your actually spot on with what my golf instructor said...thing is...when i really lay into the ball...it gets progressively more insane (in terms of direction) and really...in the end though it might go further...it definetly goes further to the left or right...when i really lay into it...not only does it get all dumb with direction...but i dig the hell outta the ground as well...to the point that my back aches for hours after. but i will give it a shot and post back here with my sore and aching back! Thanks!


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Remember when your swinging, aim to hit the ball first then the ground, a little bit of turf is ok,,,,shovel fulls is a no no.....


----------

